# [Precision 50 Trim T3/T4 .63ar] OR [Garrett 2871R]



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

My goal is 300whp (and 350whp max when i'm up for it)

im leaning towards the 50trim cuz its got a t3 flange which means its easier to upgrade in the future
But what's ur guy's opinion on those turbos? Lemme know! THANKS!


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

2871R or 30R IMO


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: [Precision 50 Trim T3/T4 .63ar] OR [Garrett 2871R] (Oh1AudiTT)*

GT3071R, 2871R is a waste for the money, 3071R spools the same and makes more power.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

x2 GT3071R


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

a 3071 is going to spool ALMOST the same as a 2871. if it's bigger, physically it can NOT spool exactly the same. i'd love to see two dynos back to back on the same car or exact same set up at least to really see the gain lag vs the gain in top end though
with that being said, the 2871 is abit laggy in certain situations with the quattro. and to hit 300whp, there's NO need for anything bigger. Hell, my buddy hit 300whp on his 28rs and that car is fun, fun, fun around town!!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (jojoenglish85)*

I'd go with the journal bearing T3/T4 considering it costs HALF of a 3071R and will meet your power goals. Spools a bit slower, but saves you $600-$700 (which could buy you an exhaust







)


_Modified by Murderface at 5:08 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (Murderface)*

I'd rather run an open dump 1 foot downpipe off the turbo than get a T3/T4 - nobody likes lag, GT28RS all the way for reliable and fun 300 ALL wheel hp... 
As M 1 This said I wouldn't want to go with anything much bigger.
* Lets consider your driving goals over your HP goals...*
Do you want to have a car to daily drive, has power down low, fun around town, ability to tear it around turns and have torque on demand. You want a smaller turbo.
OR would you rather a straight line car, or a drag car with high HP that can rip on any FWD car in a 1/4 mile - you want a big turbo. Not saying that a larger turbo will make your car handle worse but it just won't be as fun since you won't have that ability to instantly control your car with your right foot like you do now with a stock turbo.
I'd say 28RS, but it's your car and I'd love to see how the project comes out! I've currently taken the TT off the road for about a month now, I'm daily driving my Jetta, getting +30mpg and saving roughly 10k for my BT project. My goals are just as conservative as yours I think, I'd like around 350hp but would settle for 300 AWHP, I still want my car to be fun, I want boost as low as possible but I also want the ability to rev to 7k without the turbo choking at 5,500 like our little baby K04. PS: the 10k includes a lot of other work, not just a BT.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

gt3076......why?
room to grow 400+ whp
spool w/e you wont notice a damn bit of difference from spooling @ 4000 and spooling @ 4500 when your making the same power with a bigger turbo at 500 rpms less
better gas milage...off boost more of the time...
dont waste your time with a small turbo imo
300 whp may sound fun until you get passed by a bone stock mustang or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif camaro http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_300 whp may sound fun until you get passed by a bone stock mustang or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif camaro http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

This I agree with...300-350whp is disappointingly not that fast. I drove a supercharged E46 330Ci (about the same weight as a TTQ) with 300-350 wheel and it was fast but not as fast as I expected at all. It had lower gearing (3.63) too so it's not like that crippled its acceleration (the thing could only do 140 because of the gearing).


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: [Precision 50 Trim T3/T4 .63ar] OR [Garrett 2871R] (Oh1AudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh1AudiTT* »_My goal is 300whp (and 350whp max when i'm up for it)

im leaning towards the 50trim cuz its got a t3 flange which means its easier to upgrade in the future
But what's ur guy's opinion on those turbos? Lemme know! THANKS!

Are you running stock rods? If so I heard gt28 is the way to go. True?


----------



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: [Precision 50 Trim T3/T4 .63ar] OR [Garrett 2871R] (omarquez510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omarquez510* »_
Are you running stock rods? If so I heard gt28 is the way to go. True?

yup im on stock rods....i plan to do em up after i decide on my turbo setup. Im leaning towards the gt3071r but other inputs are welcome!!


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

duplicate post.. wierd


_Modified by storx at 4:35 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

hey... here is a graph of 3 turbos that i put together... all 3 cars had stock 1.8t engines with just BT upgrade and rods installed...
The 2871 and g28rs were Unitronics
The 3071 was Revo 








this should give you an idea of what your looking for.. i highlighted the area that i myself spend most of my time in while driving in AutoX... so just street wise you look just slightly lower.. but not to low... honestly for street journal bearing is perfectly fine cause were ballbearing turbos are really different is when you boost 25+psi... thats where you see the difference cause ballbearing turbos have a lighter weight shaft normally cause of the way it setup... 
Plus for street journal bearing can be rebuilt really cheap compared to ballbearing later on when you have 50K+ miles on it... 
If i was to pick a turbo for you to run... 
Precision Billet journal bearing 5457
I know someone who dyno'd 465hp on one personally with same spool as a gt28rs/gt2871


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*

Put down 330whp on my 2871. Can get more if your run W/M. It was a great round town turbo. If you can find a slightly used one for almost half the price of new then go for it (check sig)


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (skitzafit)*

You put down 330 FRONT wheel HP on a 2871, were mostly AWD folks here. Not to hate, I just didn't want to mislead the OP.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

beleave it or not.. if you look in bentley it says there was more FWD models manufactured then AWD quattro


----------



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougLoBue* »_You put down 330 FRONT wheel HP on a 2871, were mostly AWD folks here. Not to hate, I just didn't want to mislead the OP.

please educate me on the difference...obviously awd hp is better for traction then fwd. but isnt it fun makin big power on a fwd car?


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (Oh1AudiTT)*

Yes and the OP has has a FWD. I don't see how I was misleading anyone? I simply stated that the 2871 would put the OP right in his 300-350 range with a little room for more. I had a blast daily driving the 2871R. I can't speak for the 50 Trim as I do not have experience with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For people who talk like they have experience daily driving a big turbo TT FWD or AWD










_Modified by skitzafit at 12:00 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: [Precision 50 Trim T3/T4 .63ar] OR [Garrett 2871R] (Oh1AudiTT)*

Ive had TD04-15T 300Hp , KKK24 400Hp 3071 450Hp, 3076 620Hp and GT35 1.03 650Whp

For the new project i will go 28RS
Bwtf ive even done a 5.6sek 0-62 K04 run








28RS is more fun on the street.
At the redlight race i bet K04 or 28RS is the fastest.
And yes i still have the 137Mph trap car and still love my K04


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

am i off the deep end here... but the OP sig sz he has a 50trim precision BT setup. etc etc...








straying from that thought... 
it is really hard to give you "sound advice" on what setup you should run. at the end of the day... YOU are the one who will be driving
everything has its pro and con. 50trim is a proven 1.8T BT, there are a few manufacturers here that stand behind the 50trim setup as a viable and useful daily driver. 
GT 28RS is nice, for the price though, at least go 2871r, then again for the price might as well go 3071r. 
If price is an issue, look at a t3 60 trim, has very little spool time and it makes good power -- T3S60/t3 60trim is VERY comparable to a GT28RS
for a fraction of the cost. Do an archived search on the T3 60trim... there are comparisons worth reading. -- check out http://www.pagparts.com for a T3S60 setup, cheapest Turbo upgrade, and faster then a k04-22 
if you are worried about a stock block, it may be more prudent to venture into "laggier" turbo as rods tend to fail on really early torque spikes. (ie fast spooling turbos) 
up top, running lean is where a lot of the problems begin to occur (obviously cured by proper fueling/tuning etc)
FWD vs. Quattro -- FWD on a low end turbo, get ready for premature tire service. I guess rotating your tires will be a more common occurance







jsut ask the GTI guys with BTs on how they feel








FWD 02Y transmission isnt exactly the most reliable piece of machinery

Quattro - powertrain loss makes smaller WHP #s + added weight of the rear diff+driveshafts etc makes slower trap times(drag) or slower lap times (circuit)
AWD--02m clutch setups can get very pricey and cumbersome 
i read here some1 complaining about slower turns on a slower spooling turbo etc etc -- once again this is a driver style issue... if you are a heavy brake user-- then yes... gettign that spool up will take a marginal amoutn of time logner... 
if you are a person who uses engine brakes/downshifts when approaching a turn, obviously the larger turbo will be apexing the turn quicker. 
T3 0.63ar vs T25 0.64/0.82 
really 0.63 vs 0.64 is unfair... more like 0.64t25 vs 0.48T3
0.63t3 vs 0.82t25 is a more fair comparisson, but then again .. you will see similar affects as from 0.48arT3 jumping to 0.63arT3
one suggestion to you, which you can take from VW/Audi --- if you are running a Journal bearuing turbo (WHICH GT SERIES CAN COME JOURNAL BEARING AS WELL) 
it is a smart investment to upgrade the CHRA to a water & oil cooled unit. -- jsut the same as the k03/k04, which are journal bearings








Power # are very largely dependent on tuning, you can have a great turbo with injectors to match and al the bolt ons, but if your tuning is sh8t... well your just outa luck








PS. there is 2 guys i know, one with MK3 2door 1.8T 2871R AR unknown swap. and that thing is only doing 14.24s 1/4mile consistently in the 14s... which a much lighter body than a TT FWD or AWD
2nd guy has it in a mk1 rabbit 2door 1.8Tswap with GIAC-X k04-22 swap... and that thing rips the hell outa that 2871r mk3 on a Revo Tune :S 

_Modified by DurTTy at 2:52 PM 11-6-2009_


_Modified by DurTTy at 11:36 PM 11-6-2009_


----------

